# Not Sure What To Do Next?



## SimmonanTstCnch (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello! I've had my budgie (which I named falco) since early September last year. I really love him and I want to bond further with him but I'm not sure what to do next. I'm not sure what the next step in the bonding process is. Falco will run away from my hand but will step on my finger or Palm but only to run across it to continue running away. He'll jump on my hand and eat out of it if I have any kind of food. He'll go down to his food bowl reluctantly and quickly and seems very worried. He'll sing and chirp while I'm not in the room, but will also chirp and sing if I talk to him or make noise. I think he likes his neck being scratched because he'll turn his head so my finger is on his neck. I can take him outside of his cage but only if I use some kind of lure, and if I do he frantically jumps around and flies around the sides of the cage trying to get back in. So what I'm saying is, does any one know what I should do next so I can bond with him? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Taming and Bonding with a budgie is all about TRUST and allowing the budgie to choose to be with you. 
You should never grab your budgie nor force him to be held. Not all budgies enjoy being held. Budgies may come to you for short interactions but prefer to be able to fly about, play on their playgrounds or in their cages and, in general, "be budgies". 
This is perfectly normal and quite OK.

One way you and Falco may enjoy your time together more is if you start working with him doing clicker training on a regular and consistent basis.

Take a look at these threads:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/344114-clicker-training-companion-birds.html

You might also enjoy looking through this member's Training Journal:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/training-journals/381665-max-kiger-ziggy-pippin-stardusts-adventures.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! You've been given great advice by FaeryBee!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Falco sounds like a sweetheart. 

It's important to recognize that there's not a set timeline for bonding or for trust building, even if you do all the right things like taking it slow and at his pace, and not pushing him. By continuing to interact with him at his pace he will continue to trust even more in you. 

When you do interact with him, do it without conditions, i.e don't make him associate coming on your hand with being forced to come out of the cage if he doesn't like that. 

FaeryBee has given good advice as well :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies! We're so glad you've decided to continue your budgie research and journey with us here  We look forward to seeing you around the forums!

Be sure to read through all of the forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

